# Intro



## MEA

Consider this my introduction.
I am monogamous female happily married to monogamous male for almost a decade now.
We are both successful in our careers and we have 3 teens.
We are practical, adventurous, and love spending lots time together. We rarely find another couple we enjoy spending time with, as we have so much more fun by ourselves, and we do NOT like the undertone of issues other couples seem to usually have.
I am In perimenopause and working hard to correct my hormone imbalance. My husband has been a loving saint through most of it. We’re almost in the clear.
We recently lost our dear and beloved family member - our dog of 12 years. We are still in the process of coping with finding her accessories throughout the home: foot protection from hiking, doggie back pack, bandanas, doggie life vest from boating, toys, and even just drinking her favorite beer without her is difficult. 
Nobody grumble-talks hilariously anymore, or gets excited about things - we are just stuck with our 3 boring teens now.
As for the marriage, it only gets better with time. We’ve had our rough spots, but it’s all been a result of external stress (kids, schools, exes [our kids are each other’s step kids and our exes are awful people], extended family, work, etc.). Our only issues as a couple are finding fun things to do that aren’t around people.
I came to this site because I googled “my husband sometimes takes things too personally.” After reading here though, I can clearly see that my husband taking something too personally now and then is small potatoes.
Even my crying at stupid things on TV from perimenopause hormones is nothing compared to what some women put their husbands through.

I may or may not be back, depending on how rational and respectful people are here, but I have enjoyed this afternoon’s postings so far!


----------



## Mr.Married

Welcome to the [email protected] club ! Glad your here 🤪


----------



## MEA

Mr.Married said:


> Welcome to the [email protected] club ! Glad your here 🤪


Am I missing something?


----------



## C.C. says ...

Mr.Married said:


> Welcome to the [email protected] club ! Glad your here 🤪


You’re gonna piss off 2 birds with one stone with this post. You’re my new ****ing hero. 😆 

Welcome MEA. 🙂


----------



## MEA

C.C. says ... said:


> You’re gonna piss off 2 birds with one stone with this post. You’re my new ****ing hero. 😆
> 
> Welcome MEA. 🙂


Thanks for the welcome, guys. @Mr.Married: I must know - Are you using my intro post to bait someone?
If so, what did I write that you think would be a drama-lure?


----------



## RebuildingMe

MEA said:


> I may or may not be back, depending on how rational and respectful people are here


Too much pressure already for me , but welcome!


----------



## Mr.Married

MEA said:


> Thanks for the welcome, guys. @Mr.Married: I must know - Are you using my intro post to bait someone?
> If so, what did I write that you think would be a drama-lure?


Nah .... it’s my low life vernacular talking 😈

I love squirrels.... I love them to bits. A little bit over here..a little bit over there.


----------



## CountryMike

I'd miss my dog too. We've gone through the same, multiple times.

Time to give another dog a good home, and balance will be restored. 

Honestly, that's all I got from initial post.

Welcome to TAM! I sense something else is going on there but hopefully I'm mistaken.


----------



## MEA

Mr.Married said:


> Nah .... it’s my low life vernacular talking 😈
> 
> I love squirrels.... I love them to bits. A little bit over here..a little bit over there.


Well, thanks for introducing yourself and describing your vernacular and love of dismembered squirrels. I hope that all works out for you!


----------



## BigDaddyNY

Welcome. I've read some of your responses to other threads, and you seem to have some good insight and advice.


----------



## MEA

CountryMike said:


> I'd miss my dog too. We've gone through the same, multiple times.
> 
> Time to give another dog a good home, and balance will be restored.
> 
> Honestly, that's all I got from initial post.
> 
> Welcome to TAM! I sense something else is going on there but hopefully I'm mistaken.


Thanks countryMike!
You’re right that missing our pooch is the major theme here. I’m sorry you’ve lost more than one.
If your spidey senses are tingling, it may just be because I even joined a marriage forum. I really should be doing my work, but I can work fast to catch up and at least for today, reading and posting here seemed more fun than creating documents and keeping people on schedule. 🤷🏻‍♀️ And I do think about my deceased dog daily. She made every weekend a party.


----------



## MEA

BigDaddyNY said:


> Welcome. I've read some of your responses to other threads, and you seem to have some good insight and advice.


Thanks BigDaddyNY! I tend to be more conservative than most people these days, so usually I’m told by cheaters masquerading as “polyamorous” to “be more open minded and less archaic in thought”…but I’m totes happy being a monogamist who can simply turn off the TV when I want no drama.


----------



## ccpowerslave

MEA said:


> I came to this site because I googled “my husband sometimes takes things too personally.” After reading here though, I can clearly see that my husband taking something too personally now and then is small potatoes.


That may be, however that doesn’t mean it’s not worth trying to figure out. Glad you’re here.


----------

